# MAQS pdf...Pictogram for tips to proper appilcation from NOD Apiaries, the Supplier



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

i wouldnt put it on if it was 92 degrees out, the high should be more like 75 and thats even a bit warm


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anyone here have any experience with this product? 

Thanks

Ian


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I used MAQS in 3 hives when it was too warm (85F) and did not provide adequate ventilation and experienced queen problems in all 3. If I use it again I will chose cooler weather- just a couple of days in a row is OK, most of the product seems to have evaporated by day 3, and provide lots of fresh air. I might confine the queen to an upper story, too.
Killed mites like crazy.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

They claim the minimum ventilation requirement is a fully open enterence. Did you have your enterence closed off?
They say on the website to do the treatment with day time highs of between 10 and 30 degrees C.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I left the entrance fully open but closed the SBB and top entrances. And the weather both night and day was really hot. One queen died, one suprceded immediately and one shut down for more than a month. I'm investigating oxalic acid vaporization now.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

On the other hand, my mentor treated 200+ hives, no problem.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

we spent alot of money treating our hives with MAQS last season and i think it really paid off. Important to have good venting, we were only putting a single pad on this fall and was still enough fumes to drive the bees out and kill mites. Temps are very important, i wouldnt want it to get hotter than 70-75 for a few days after application so watch the weather.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is the discussion from this summer, I'm kind of hoping that people that used in the summer will comment on how the bees look in the spring.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?255914-MAQS-Checkbacks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

the link in the first post has been changed. They have some new brochures on the website


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah the link has changed, what is it now?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

http://miteaway.com/index.html


----------



## Conrad Imaging (Dec 28, 2012)

Now, something wrong withe the link, the error is 404.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Conrad Imaging said:


> Now, something wrong withe the link, the error is 404.


It looks like they renamed the the document slightly. Here is a working link:

http://www.miteaway.com/pictogram-brochure-Rev-04-11.pdf


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going into my third year. The first I treated 2 hives with a full dose in late July/ early august. Both made it through winter. The second year I treated 4 hives with a half dose in July/early august, all 4 made it through winter. The half dose did not have as large a mite drop, but it was still substantial.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I used it on 50 hives last fall, worked great, it is a short treatment which was perfect as it was late when I realized i had the issue. no time for a drawn out treatment.


----------

